# Anything extra for pigeons sitting on eggs?



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi

Should I be giving my pigeon, who is sitting on eggs, any extra things in her food? She has pigeon mix and grit, but should she have oyster shell or something for calcium? She is in good health but I don't want her to get deficient in vitamins or anything.

Thanks,
katiescritters


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Katie,


If there are any Oriental Markets in your area...her her some thin, dried, matted Sea Weed and shred some up in your fingers and add to her Seeds or next to her Seeds.

It is very good for them, and all of my Birds love it.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Katie, 

Yes, you could offer your pigeon some extra vitamins, some probiotics and extra calcium (oyster shell grit) while she's nesting. Prime vitamins by Hagens are a good one, so are Nekton-T for doves & pigeons. These are ones I'm familiar with. Probiotics can be human grade, in capsules and slide one down the throat of the bird every few days. You can also buy powdered probiotics from any of the pigeon supply stores listed in the resource section of the forum. If you have oyster shell grit, then use that. A cuttlebone can be crushed up into small pieces as well and offered. Or, you can add liquid calcium to the drinking water.

We can never provide enough for our birds, but the more things offered will definitely keep them healthier and happier


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...lightly 'glisten' her Seeds with some fresh, new Bottle, Olive Oil...

The 'Nekton-T' or other powdered suppliments can then stick to the Seeds...

Plus, the Olive Oil is good for them generally anyway...

Provide inviteing Baths for her, while she is both Nesting and after the Babys hatch...this is actually pretty important for the Eggs to have the right Humidity from her and poppa's Feathers, and, also, for the Babys to have the right Humidity also from her and poppa's Feathers...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A variety of vegies, just a little, will help with them obtain calcium in its natural form as well as provide a little variety. This would be in addition to cuttle bone, or calcium pick cake.

lettuce, endive curly kale and spinach are all suitable, but only give sparingly.

Be sure to follow directions carefully on the manufactured vitamins not to use any more then the dosage says.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Bumping up to answer my question


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jiggs said:


> Bumping up to answer my question


I'll do better and get you your own thread so members will take notice and respond.


----------



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll go and get some of the things suggested. She has about a week to go before they hatch and I want to make sure she stays healthy for her babies. 

katiescritters


----------

